# Link Trainer in Findlay, Ohio



## 5shot56 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I added a WW2 Link Trainer to the collections of the Hancock Historical Museum in Findlay, Ohio. The Link trainer is complete with desk other related. This Link Trainer was one owned by Michael C. Murphy (D-Day Pilot who was in charge of the US Glider Program lead glider to land at Normandy). The Hancock Historical Museum also has other related Murphy items from when he lived in our town. We also have a 1/2 scale F4U Corsair that was built by Ed Kuhn (WW2 Korean War corsair pilot) in our collections.

Welcome To The Hancock Historical Museum - Findlay, Ohio


----------



## evangilder (Jul 6, 2012)

Neat stuff. Does it work? 

The CAF in SoCal had one for a few years that someone offered to fix. It then disappeared for years and must have passed through a few hands before getting donated again.


----------



## A4K (Jul 6, 2012)

Great stuff mate! We also had one in my ATC unit in New Zealand, in semi-working condition. (Don't know it's current status)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2012)

great stuff. My local Aero Club got one some years ago, and it was actually used for instruction and practice for those going for their Instrument Rating.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2012)

WE have one at the Millville Army Airfield Museum. They let kids sit in it during the airshows.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool! that is great stuff!!


----------

